# Wow, Way to go, Petco. -_-



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Apparently, a Petco in NY let their animals drown. 
They were warned about the flooding and while some of the employees wanted to take the animals to their homes and care for them until something could be done, their manager wouldn't allow it.

Petco refuses to tell how many animals drowned or what kind. 

I've seen a lot of people saying about they've been seeing people canoeing or boating, kayaking over to get animals out now, but why wasn't something done BEFORE?!

What kind of a heartless person does this? I know boycotts are in place over this situation now. I knew Petco was bad but to let animals drown?


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

That really sucks, although ultimately on the manager's head, those employees should free themselves from the tyranny of management and know when to go against his/her wishes. Yay for boycott though.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Apparently, from what I understand, over 100 animals have died because of the flooding.


----------

